# Blanket Chest - Design Overkill?



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

I've designed a fairly simple blanket chest, although the dimensions are a little strange. Because of its location under a specific window, it needs to be 72" long by 17" high. I made it 16" wide so it can be cushioned and double as a window seat.

Because of the length and use as a seat, I figured it needed more than four legs, so I hid the ones on the back inside to gain more inside room, but put the ones on the front outside for ornamentation. There are lid support struts inside the chest running between the two sets of center legs.

I've attached a Sketchup model for those who'd care to take a look (or steal it for their own use). :thumbsup:

Anyway, the whole thing is designed for 3/4" thick goods, and I suspect that's overkill. It might also be nice to have the back and/or bottom slatted or pegboard to allow for some air circulation.

So is all the 3/4" stock overkill, or could I swap out the ends, back and/or bottom for lighter stuff? I'll use ply for the big pieces; the legs and rails may be ply or hardwood, depending on supply and price.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Be careful adding holes or slots. You allow for insects to get in and do what they will with the contents. You don't have any wool do you?

Other than that, I see no problems with such a design. Overkill, maybe, but overkill is better than sitting on a bench that won't hold your weight.


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

Itchytoe said:


> Be careful adding holes or slots. You allow for insects to get in and do what they will with the contents. You don't have any wool do you?
> 
> Other than that, I see no problems with such a design. Overkill, maybe, but overkill is better than sitting on a bench that won't hold your weight.


Yeah, we're back and forth about that. Now the LOML is thinking maybe I should line it with cedar. :laughing:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

I would make the top out of 3/4, but I would also make the top in two sections so your'e not having to lift the entire seat/top.
I would also put internal stretchers from front to back where the two top pieces meet. 
I see no reason why you couldn't use some nice 1/4 ply for the panels, a simple groove in your hardwood would allow the panels to slide into place. The same could be said for the bottom panel, if you have room for stretchers under the panel supporting it front to back. If you think about it, if your frame is laid out properly and the joinery is correct the panels shouldn't really be load bearing.
That's my take on it, I'm sure someone here could probably make more sense out of it. By the way, I do really like the design!


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

Crusader said:


> I would make the top out of 3/4, but I would also make the top in two sections so your'e not having to lift the entire seat/top.
> I would also put internal stretchers from front to back where the two top pieces meet.
> I see no reason why you couldn't use some nice 1/4 ply for the panels, a simple groove in your hardwood would allow the panels to slide into place. The same could be said for the bottom panel, if you have room for stretchers under the panel supporting it front to back. If you think about it, if your frame is laid out properly and the joinery is correct the panels shouldn't really be load bearing.
> That's my take on it, I'm sure someone here could probably make more sense out of it. By the way, I do really like the design!


Thanks, Crusader, good idea about the top. I may split it in thirds over the legs, since that still leaves good-size openings and there are already stretchers there.

Funny story about the design. When I got it done LOML wasn't too impressed. However, I did a search on "blanket chest" and found this picture of a similar Martha Stewart piece. She really likes it.










She was simply having trouble jumping from the line-drawn design to the finished product.

I guess I need to learn to use textures in Sketchup now.


----------

